# Paris on Friday!



## LuckyGirl (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi all,  I am going to be at the Royal Regency for 1 week beginning this Friday!!!!!! So excited.  Then, we will be at the Westin in the city center for 3 nights to end the trip.. I had a few quick questions of anyone who may know:

1.  Do I need to setup a car service reservation for transportation from the airport to the hotel or can we just get a taxi from CDG?  

2.  I called the hotel to request a refurbished room, and although they cannot promise anything they made note - so we'll see.  Are there any other requests I should make when checking in at this hotel?

3.  Can you tell me any local places in walking distance that you really liked (restaurants for breakfast or dinner and site seeing).

4.  What are your favorite Paris sites to see.  It will be my boyfriend and myself (late 20s early 30s) so we are hoping for some romantic type excursions, maybe a cruise down the Seine...

Thanks a lot!

Amanda


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 1, 2010)

I always take the RER train into Paris and then the Metro, but then, I travel light.

I would definitely suggest a trip by train out to Versailles for the palaces, including next door Triannon.  There is also an older palace you can tour at Vincennes, the suburb where Royal Regency is located.

I have seen Royal Regency online fairly regularly using a summer UK week but have never traded in, as I prefer being more in the center of Paris, even if it is with only a hotel room.  So other than Vincennes palace, which I did go out to see, I cannot tell you any more about the immediate area.  There is so much to do and see in Paris, that I am sure you will not get bored.  And, yes, the boat trips on the Seine are a lot of fun.


----------



## debs494 (Nov 1, 2010)

*a week in Paris!*

How fun!  The RER is the easiest for travel from CDG and into Paris...then take the Metro.  Buy a "carnet" of tickets for the best price.

Go to the 5th ...the Latin Quarter.  Go to the metro stop " Metro-Les Gobelins" and walk towards the Pantheon (and uphill walk on rue Mouffetard)  Fun shops and great food! 

Bring your best walking shoes and just enjoy the city.  

Bicycles are available to rent (with a credit card) along many of the city streets so that you may zip from one place to another!

Most museums are closed on Monday.  

have fun!


----------



## LuckyGirl (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the great suggestions!!


----------



## scotlass (Nov 1, 2010)

Last summer we took the Batobus which is the transportation on the Seine.  It stops at all the major tourist sites and it's on-off just like the Paris l'Open Tour which is the street version that we took the summer before.  I believe both can span days so you don't have to do it all at once like we did (we only had 1 day each time).  If it's warm enough, the boat is a nice way to have a leisurely view of the city.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Paris*

One point to remember is that France and especially Paris is experiencing a great deal of politically motivated strike action and demonstrations at present. So be prepared for some disruption to public transport at short notice. 

This should not stop anyone travelling to Paris but it is worth being aware.

Paris has great public transport systems especially the Metro and RER but when it stops running then the trfansport system can be chaos.

All this is over extending the retirement age from 60 to 62 - which to us Brits facing retirement at 68 in the future seems a little over the top.


----------

